# I just got the weirdest photo of my cat.



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here he is.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol! So cute :-D he looks so sweet and sleepy!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He was blinking from the flash, lol. That cat is a 4-legged buzz saw. A _sweet _buzz saw, but a buzz saw nonetheless.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, so I gather he's a bit destructive then  he's absolutely gorgeous, I used to have cats and I must say I always find grey ones ADORABLE!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He isn't _that_ bad (anymore), but he is psychotic and needy at the same time. :lol:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My cat is weird too. I love him dearly, but he can just be weird. I think all cats are weird. Weird cats unite!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

What a pretty picture! Rainbow cat in a box!

One of my boys (the one pictured) sits on paper so reliably that I printed out a picture that was one big circle and two little circles (two paws and a butt) and left it on the hall floor. He moved it in front of my bedroom door and sat on it every morning while waiting for me to get up.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

hrutan said:


> What a pretty picture! Rainbow cat in a box!
> 
> One of my boys (the one pictured) sits on paper so reliably that I printed out a picture that was one big circle and two little circles (two paws and a butt) and left it on the hall floor. He moved it in front of my bedroom door and sat on it every morning while waiting for me to get up.


That thought made me giggle. And because my cat is currently sitting on my hip, that made her bounce up and down.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol I catch my cat doing the funniest things too!


----------

